# male vs. female customers.



## treeman82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Have you guys ever felt that it was easier to deal with the husbands rather than the wives? 

Over the last 2 days I worked for some people doing stumps. 2 of the wives (who happen to be cousins) called me yesterday PISSED because of some trivial stuff which they failed to listen to when I told them in the first place. Last night I spoke with one of the husbands, and tonight the other... really relaxed, easy going guys. Nice people to work for.


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh, my, god! Doesn't it drive you crazy. What is even better is working for the couple going through a divorce. That's what I think I just through. I wish you could charge them for the bs. Be careful though most couples are a team. They both share the same bank account and that is what it comes to. Good cop, bad cop. I've seen it. Next thing you know you have change your name to get rid of their bickering about nickles and dimes. They may seem different to you but back inside the their patting their backs for saving a buck. Or getting the most for a buck. ps Any of you homeowners out there, ya we're on to yas. If I ever get a home I'm going to give all my money to the hired help.


----------



## Treeman67 (Jun 14, 2006)

treeman82 said:


> Have you guys ever felt that it was easier to deal with the husbands rather than the wives?
> 
> Over the last 2 days I worked for some people doing stumps. 2 of the wives (who happen to be cousins) called me yesterday PISSED because of some trivial stuff which they failed to listen to when I told them in the first place. Last night I spoke with one of the husbands, and tonight the other... really relaxed, easy going guys. Nice people to work for.




i notice female customer required more time commication on average times one hour than male customer only take 30 mins. if you only making verbal commication just asking alot more plm and court will say that customer is right and it your faults for not put in writing on contract how you perform scope of work , cost and signed as they agreed on the estimates contract.
Treeman67


----------



## buff (Jul 2, 2006)

I never do business with a man who has to ask his wife if he can have the money to grind a stump. When he is inside getting permission from his wife I drive off. It is the same every time. The wife always thinks you are charging too much. When they call you out they are not really wanting you to do any work. They are just fishing for your best price so they can use it to squeeze the next guy.


----------



## skyhightree1 (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't deal with a guy who has to ask his wife either.... I am 26 and have been in business for myself since 98' I learned quickly... Not to even try to deal with the henpecked husband.I also have people that want a estimate every 30 days for the same stuff ... I often remind them my estimates are free but my time is valuable so stop playing games...


----------



## theXman (Jul 22, 2006)

hmmmm. I think I have more accepted estimates with the women. I have had no problems with the wives, but I explain things very fully and have all details written down as well. You might be right that they take up more time on the estimate though, they seem to ask for more advice on the rest of their trees and plants while I'm there. But I really don't see the problems you are describing with women customers, been in business 14yrs now.


----------



## Ronan Job (Aug 17, 2006)

I know this sounds sexest but i find women to be alot more particular about what they want and will go to great lengths toget it!! Therefore, i find dealing with men easier but thats just because i like the easy life


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 17, 2006)

women are the first to try get something for nothing,its there genetic make up


----------



## greg carr (Aug 21, 2006)

I also have people that want a estimate every 30 days for the same stuff .

The price goes up a few hundred every time I have to go back to look at the same job.


----------



## begleytree (Aug 21, 2006)

theXman said:


> hmmmm. I think I have more accepted estimates with the women. I have had no problems with the wives, but I explain things very fully and have all details written down as well. You might be right that they take up more time on the estimate though, they seem to ask for more advice on the rest of their trees and plants while I'm there. But I really don't see the problems you are describing with women customers




I'm with you, I write everything down, explain everything, and I don't mind talking a few extra minutes, you are selling yourself as well as your services.
Let me give an estimate to a woman anyday, I'd bet upwards of 95% acceptance rate, with no problems. 

Old men, however, I add a couple hundred to the job because I know there will be either addons (non paid) or haggling. gives me breathing room.
-Ralph


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 21, 2006)

Women have been my best customers also. Seems its the older men who are in compitition with other old men to get things done for near nothing. In general they dont compare oranges to oranges on quotes, just the price. I priced a pine tree surounded by shrubs no place to drop anything , all roping. I came back to find all shrubs destroyed and the price was less than half of what i gave. I told the old man , and truthfuly, i would have done that for half of what they charged you. Women seem to understand quality more than men.


----------



## ironpig70 (Oct 1, 2006)

after 5 years in the rental industry i know what a machine rents for and i know how fast and how much work it is for me to do said job. when somebody quotes me a price i know wether or not its a good deal. and i always have cash in hand(pre approval from the wife). some times i'll do all the work myself and others i'll let the pros in. best to know your limits and abilities.


----------



## northernmover (Oct 3, 2006)

ironpig70 said:


> i always have cash in hand(pre approval from the wife). some times i'll do all the work myself and others i'll let the pros in. best to know your limits and abilities.



I wish all customers had this kind of common sense.


----------



## daddieslilgirl (Oct 4, 2006)

*male vs female customers*

youre very brave posting that! lol yes im a woman and i am particular (sp) my husband whom im seperated from did all the tree work by my house my mom and dads and my brothers. no problem! i think maybe because i got to help and chip and be part of things. i know that cant always happen. i know i didnt want a tree coming through my house when i was sleeping! im actually very easy going, im probably more detail oriented than men, but you guys have a sort of silent communication that women will never understand! i just have to be in the middle of things! lol


----------



## ironpig70 (Oct 4, 2006)

northernmover said:


> I wish all customers had this kind of common sense.





well the trade off is 14 trees in a pile, 2 new saws and alot of weekends making firewood:biggrinbounce2: i think i won


----------



## LightningLoader (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll admit that I'm probibly harder to deal with than my husband. I like the particulars layed out from the beginning and carried out as planned and I don't mean next month. Good way not to piss of the lady of the house is to avoid smashing, killing, herbaciding, or running over good plants. That has to be my number one pet peeve. Number two is when people don't finish the job completely while they're there. Don't do 3/4 of the job then plan to come back again in 3 days. Not acceptable. 

I honestly haven't had any trouble with tree people so far, but my yard guy is one to only do 3/4 of the work then plan on weedeating next week which makes me crazy. Tree guys seem to get the job done w/o a problem, but I have wanted to kill a few construction people (as has everyone). I think that women are just faster to think that something has gone wrong, and faster to accuse the contractor than men are.


----------

